# 204 Long Range Rifle Very Nice



## RANGER2

My Boys Has A Nice 204 Rifle For Sale He Is Asking $700.00
Got Over 1.200 Invested In It.
For More Info Drop Me Aline


----------



## M.Magis

People are going to need more info before spending $700 on a used gun. Brand, optics, etc...


----------



## worminator

looks like a sharp rifle. give us some details. you know, like I shot the eye ball out of a skunk at 375 yards. is it a heavy barrel? I'm guessing it's a .223 or 25/06. and the scope??? I've wanted a good varmit gun to add to my collection. Those darn varmits..........


----------



## M.Magis

I'm assuming it's a .204


----------



## ohiobassman

just by looking at the picture you can tell its a ruger m77 mkII varminter with heavy target grey barrel and laminated stock....in .204 ruger apparently. it has a variable power Nikon scope on it....either a buckmasters or a monarch....$700 is a pretty good deal


----------



## RANGER2

ohiobassman said:


> just by looking at the picture you can tell its a ruger m77 mkII varminter with heavy target grey barrel and laminated stock....in .204 ruger apparently. it has a variable power Nikon scope on it....either a buckmasters or a monarch....$700 is a pretty good deal



boy you hit the nail on the head with this one
i could have not did it better my self.

i not getting my e-mails or reply sent for the web site
drop me a line at [email protected]
thanks ranger


----------



## RANGER2

yes the boy said it is a ruger m77 mark2 target 204. it has brushed stainless.
26" heavy barrel/ laminated stock also a 6x18 ao nikkon buckmaster scope
also comes with retackable harris bi-pod.
it even has some kind of 2 stage trigger. i hope this has helped
alway be in case when not used. thanks for the replys
maybe get them now. ranger


----------



## misfit

you need to enable those functions in your profile.
go to your user cp and look in edit options.there are options to receive email,pm and replies.just click on the box to enable them(make sure the check mark shows.


----------



## RANGER2

think i got it now. thanks


----------



## RANGER2

the boy said he would drop the price today.
to $600.00 picked up in ohio 
will drive part way for pickup.

this is a great price for the rifle. less then half price of a new one
and it's like new cond.

for more info call him at 740-572-3320
thanks for looking


----------



## RANGER2

the 204 rifle has been sold
thanks for all your replys 



please close tread


----------

